# Can I Write Off A Fraudulent Ride?



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

A reply to a recent post in the Advice forum about multiple-hour-long trips suggested that bogus use of somebody's credit card would be on the contractor . . . weather this is true or un-true (for us), I'm curious if such an event would have a line-item in my schedule C (or some other form)?

Thank you for the kibitz!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

If you use the cash method of accounting you'd have to had collected the money and deposited it into your account first. If it's taken away from you after depositing use line 48 and 27b on schedule c to deduct.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

This sucks... umm you can deduct your expenses for these rides, but not the value of the rides themselves.

IE you drive 15 mils on the trip you can still deduct $8.10 for expenses.

About Uber sticking it on us... It's possible that you can get a large multi hour trip clawed back off your earnings if it was fraudgulent. I've seen stories of this happening.


----------

